# Khái niệm ấm chén men kem là gì trong gốm sứ?



## gomsubaokhanh (6/9/21)

Nhắc đến men kem, người ta nghĩ ngay đến dòng sứ với sắc trắng như ngọc, đẹp nền nã nhưng đầy tinh tế. Các sản phẩm ấm chén men kem Bát Tràng từ đó cũng thu hút sự quan tâm của nhiều khách hàng bởi vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ, sự phù hợp của chúng trong mọi không gian.


*Ấm chén men kem là gì?
*
Ấm chén men kem thuộc một trong những dòng ấm chén được dùng phổ biến và rộng rãi trong các gia đình Việt. Bởi chúng đơn giản, nhưng về tổng thể lại thanh lịch. Sắc men kem trắng phù hợp trong nhiều phong cách không gian.

Nhờ đó, đây là dòng ấm chén được tìm mua nhiều nhất tại Bát Tràng. Ấm chén men kem có thể được các nghệ nhân gốm tạo điểm nhấn bằng những hình ảnh hoa văn thanh thoát. Nền kem dịu dàng càng làm tôn lên sắc độ và vẻ đẹp của bộ họa tiết.
*




*
Để có được một sản phẩm men kem hoàn hảo, người thợ gốm đưa những bộ ấm chén phơ vừa mới được phơi khô nung trong nhiệt độ cao hơn 1200 độ C.

Quá trình nung khắc nghiệt này lại tạo cho ấm chén một bề mặt nhẵn, sáng bóng. Đồng thời loại bỏ hết tạp chất có hại, bộ ấm chén an toàn cho người sử dụng. Chính vì thế ta thấy không chỉ có ấm chén, mà men kem còn được sử dụng rộng rãi với bát đĩa, đồ gia dụng
*
Các loại vẽ màu men cho ấm chén men kem Bát Tràng
*
Như đã nói ở trên, ấm chén men kem phải trải qua quá trình nung nhiệt vô cùng hà khắc. Lúc này, ngọn lửa có vai trò quyết định cuối cùng xem bộ ấm chén ấy có đáp ứng được tiêu chuẩn hay không.

Nhiệt độ cao cực cao sẽ làm biến đổi màu sắc được vẽ trên nền ấm chén. Trước đây khi nung, người thợ phải căn chỉnh màu, sử dụng nhiều hơn bình thường để pha vào men, đảm bảo chúng lên màu đẹp nhất sau khi nung.


Xem thêm: Ấm chén men kem Bát Tràng có điểm gì khác biệt?


----------

